# Massive Gator in West Columbia



## Fish_Bull (Apr 5, 2005)

Jeez - watch where you step the next time you go duck huntng....

http://thefacts.com/story.lasso?ewcd=86dd3c1ea51fe00d


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

That is one BIG, BAD Gator! I was fishing in one of the lakes down in that area a few years ago and must have seen twenty gators. If I had seen one anywhere near that big, I think I would have headed back to the barn!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I grew up in that area. Seen lots of big gators there and at Columbia lakes.

That article probably didn't do much for property values in the subdivision.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Wow*

When a crane is involved it cant ever be good! Whew, that would make ya walk on water for sure.

Zac


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

13 foot is a big gator, but the depth-of-field in the photo is decieving. The gator is craned to the front and the TP&W guy is about 6 feet behind.


----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

If you get over into Mesquite Bay on the SW side of the Aransas Nat'l Wildlife refuge you'll find a couple of 'em that big and one that I'll bet a dollar on that'll be just a little larger. He's just a little longer that my bro-n-law's 14.5' Shoalwater.

Makes me nervous everytime we go flounderin' over there!


----------



## Fish_Bull (Apr 5, 2005)

That would be in Sundown Bay?


----------

